

How much Passive Income do you make? - fogonthedowns

Tell me about your apps, your web-apps or your side business in the mission. How much passive income do you earn and how do you do it!?
======
olegious
Similar recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6431573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6431573)

~~~
fogonthedowns
There are many many many more recent discussions on this topic. Since the
community likes it so much I post this every day now. ;)

------
jonaphin
Instimage.com here

I'm still in the pennies.

How I do it? Simple. I build it, wait for them to come, then they don't.

~~~
tlongren
Sounds familiar, lol.

